# REAL hard drive space for original mac pro 2.66??



## Lonsman (Dec 16, 2005)

From what I can tell, specs say 2TB max or some say 3TB.
Probably understated as usual.
Currently, I have 3 x 500 gb and 1 x 2TB (and an external 2TB). No problems. Actually, I'd like to add 3 more 2TB drives inside and get rid of the 500gb drives. Not sure I can run this config. Anyone doing this or any thoughts on the REAL capacity of these machines?
Would be grateful to hear back.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like the original Mac Pro formally supports up to 2 TB of HD space, meaning you could have up to 4x500 GB HD in your Mac Pro based on the bottom link.

 How do you upgrade the hard drives in the Mac Pro? How many drives of what type are supported? @ EveryMac.com


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

3TB drives should work fine in a Mac Pro.

Contrary to what Tech Elementz says, there is no such 2TB total limit.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> 3TB drives should work fine in a Mac Pro.
> 
> Contrary to what Tech Elementz says, there is no such 2TB total limit.


This.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

John Clay said:


> 3TB drives should work fine in a Mac Pro.
> 
> Contrary to what Tech Elementz says, there is no such 2TB total limit.


Editted my post.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

EveryMac.com is wrong... the MacPro 1.1 can handle over 2TB of hard drives I know because I have over 3TB in mine.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Those limits normally just reflect the largest drives available at the time not a real limit on what the hardware can use.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Those limits normally just reflect the largest drives available at the time not a real limit on what the hardware can use.


Exactly.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

screature said:


> EveryMac.com is wrong... the MacPro 1.1 can handle over 2TB of hard drives I know because I have over 3TB in mine.





Andrew Pratt said:


> Those limits normally just reflect the largest drives available at the time not a real limit on what the hardware can use.





screature said:


> Exactly.


Therefore, I can formally say on Internet, that you can't believe everything you see on the Internet. :clap:

So much for sourcing...  I guess I have to find better sources....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

4 TB in my 3.0 GHz 1,1:

500 GB
2 X 1 TB
1.5 TB


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm a storage slut...

3 x 2TB & 1 x 1TB in my MacPro1,1.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Tech Elementz said:


> Therefore, I can formally say on Internet, that you can't believe everything you see on the Internet. :clap:
> 
> So much for sourcing...  I guess I have to find better sources....


you could always just...like...know stuff


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> you could always just...like...know stuff


That and just not talk about things of which you have no first hand experience....

Sometimes silence is truly golden...


----------



## Dadi_oh (Nov 9, 2010)

7.090 TB in my Macpro1,1 

90GB SSD boot drive in optical bay.
1TB WD Black for home directory
3 X 2TB WD Green for movies


----------

